# Anyone want a sound board from Bachman



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see I have a sound board and speaker from a Bachman engine I bought last year, dont know if it works, dont know if its worth anything, I dont need it, if anyone wants it I will ship it to you, no cost to you,hopefully maybe someone can use it.



Tom H


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tom:

I can use it.

I'll send you a PM.

Thanks: Jeff


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff grabbed it

tom h


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I also have one of these with a volumn control and two with no volumn control. Not sure that they work - they were in tenders that I used to build some rail broom cars..everything appears ok but I have no way to test. Yours for postage.....Send me an email direct if you are interested direct to [email protected].*


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

*All 3 have now been spoken for. *


----------

